# Role Playing



## tnt20years (Aug 11, 2008)

Please share your stories or fantasies of role playing and/or fun sexual experiences. I am interested in this and could use some fun examples.

Thank you!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Funny you mention this...tying this in with other threads.

I had to work yesterday, and my wife was off, and when she is off she likes to play with her "toy"

So we did a little compromise...

She wore her French maid outfit and got out the video camera.

She set it up and recorded her cleaning our Bedroom in her french maid outfit. While cleaning she discovered a porn movie and Two Vibrators, as any good maid would do...She put the video on, and then played with the two vibrators.

The video lasted about an hour....I could not drive home fast enough to watch it.

She said next time she needs a Camerman/director to help her with additional scenes.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> Funny you mention this...tying this in with other threads.
> 
> I had to work yesterday, and my wife was off, and when she is off she likes to play with her "toy"
> 
> ...


Wow! This is a great one! I will have to have my wife read this.


----------



## jennyc (Aug 27, 2008)

i like using toys and role playing...handcuffs are fun and vibrators too


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dancing Nancie said:


> Wow! This is a great one! I will have to have my wife read this.


Wow that's a great one! wish my husband were into this kind of thing.


----------

